# adding HDD, disk resizing, adding windows partition

## ad_meis

Dear all,

unfortunately I am going through this problem. I will have to run some applications for which I only have windows license, so I ll have to add to a windows partition on my gentoo 64 bit system.

I am planning to get a new Hard Disk not to run short of space, and on this new HDD I would have to install Windows. 

I am only worried to do everything that is needed to have both systems work afterwards. 

I have experience of the reverse process: i.e. adding a linux partition to an original windows system. And I used to deal with this dual boot with grub telling which system to load. What else should I take into account in adding the windows partition? 

Any suggestions, or useful links is welcome!

Further, what can I use to reshape my linux partitions? Can I use gparted on a 64 bit system?

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> What else should I take into account in adding the windows partition? 

  Windows has to boot from a primary partition. Though it is possible to install Windows on  logical partition, the bootloader will still be installed on a primary partition. 

depending on what kind of harddrive it is, you may have to remove (at least temporary) other HDD, as windows wants to install on the "Best" HDD. (I wanted to install Windows7 on older and "small" SATA1 HDD, while having Linux on larger SATA2 Discs; windows refused to install, until I unplugged all other drives. I may also have been, that this HDD was installed as 3rd...)

AHCI/IDE mode on mainboard: Linux does not really care about the settings, and they can be changed without reinstall. IIRC Windows does not allow you to change that setting, it will render your system unbootable.

If you are running Windows on a separate Disk, it may not be necessary to fix grub afterwards - but then again, I do not have any experince in that.

 *Quote:*   

> Further, what can I use to reshape my linux partitions? Can I use gparted on a 64 bit system?

  That depends, on what file system you are using: ext3 (also ext2 and ext4) can be resized. some other may be made bigger... 

gparted should work on 64bit. 

cheers

V.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Would running Windows in a VM be an option for you? If so, that's a whole lot simpler.

Basically the only reason it wouldn't be an option is if you needed Windows for something requiring 3d acceleration.

----------

